# The Slave and Her Sovereign



## Manbearcat

Alright, running a 4e No Myth (minimal setting at the outset and it will accrete and firm up as we play), Story Now game for @darkbard and @Nephis .

Below is character information, Minor Quest, and rough setting information chosen by the players to help inform initial scene framing:

*CHARACTERS*

====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
*Pa'avu*, level 1
Goliath, Barbarian
Feral Might: Thunderborn Wrath
Background: Feral Raider, Wandering Duelist, Noble's Guard (Wandering Duelist Benefit)
Theme:  Iron Wolf Warrior

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 18, Con 16, Dex 14, Int 8, Wis 13, Cha 10.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 16, Con 14, Dex 14, Int 8, Wis 13, Cha 10.


AC: 16 Fort: 16 Reflex: 13 Will: 12
HP: 31 Surges: 11 Surge Value: 7

TRAINED SKILLS
Intimidate +8, Endurance +7, Athletics +10, Perception +6

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +1, Arcana -1, Bluff, Diplomacy, Dungeoneering +1, Heal +1, History -1, Insight +1, Nature +3, Religion -1, Stealth +1, Streetwise, Thievery +1

FEATS
Level 1: Warrior of the Wild

POWERS
Barbarian at-will 1: Howling Strike
Barbarian at-will 1: Pressing Strike
Barbarian encounter 1: Resurgent Strike
Barbarian daily 1: Tyrant's Rage
Theme Power:  Iron Wolf's Charge (Secondary Attack using Implement Scaling of +1 Attack at levels 2/7)

ITEMS
Adventurer's Kit, Hide Armor, Greatsword, Javelin (3)

====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
*Chanvati*, level 1
Human, Psion|Warlord
Discipline Focus (Hybrid): Telepathy Focus (Hybrid)
Warlord Leadership: Canny Leader (Hybrid)
Hybrid Warlord: Hybrid Warlord Will
Psionic Augmentation (Hybrid): Hybrid Encounter Power
Human Power Selection: Bonus At-Will Power
Background: Tyr - Embedded Spy, Nibenay - Walker of the Exalted Path, Merchant Prince (Merchant Prince Benefit)
Theme:  Noble Adept

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 8, Con 12, Dex 12, Int 18, Wis 12, Cha 15.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 8, Con 12, Dex 12, Int 16, Wis 12, Cha 15.


AC: 14 Fort: 12 Reflex: 15 Will: 15
HP: 24 Surges: 7 Surge Value: 6

TRAINED SKILLS
Arcana +9, Insight +10, History +9, Diplomacy +7, Bluff +7

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +1, Dungeoneering +1, Endurance +1, Heal +1, Intimidate +2, Nature +1, Perception +3, Religion +4, Stealth +1, Streetwise +2, Thievery +1, Athletics -1

FEATS
Bardic Ritualist: Ritual Caster
Human: Bardic Ritualist
Level 1: Staff Expertise

POWERS
Bonus At-Will Power: Mind Thrust
Hybrid at-will 1: Commander's Strike
Hybrid at-will 1: Dimensional Scramble
Hybrid Encounter Power: Vengeance is Mine
Hybrid daily 1: Living Missile
Theme Power:  Adept's Insight

ITEMS
Ritual Book, Adventurer's Kit, Cloth Armor (Basic Clothing), Staff Implement, Alchemical Reagents (Arcana) (30), Zills, Ceramic hand
RITUALS
Glib Limerick, Unseen Servant
====== Copy to Clipboard and Press the Import Button on the Summary Tab ======

*SETTING PHRASES*

• Apocalyptic trend toward entropy with a core myth: Seed of Renewal.
• Bureaucratic priesthood of librarians and Dragonborn inquisitors holding tight to access to information.
• Tightly regulated Caste System and Social Hierarchy.
• Dangerous trade routes via Oceas of Sand and Silt.
• Pressing Barbarians at the Gates.

*QUESTS*

Chanvati's Minor Quest:

A distant city long thought lost was recently rediscovered by explorers. Chanvati hopes to talk his way into the Imperial library, past its overzealous guardians, and retrieve an ancient scroll with historical trade information to bring to his uncle, patriarch of the family and suzerain of its mercantile empire. Or maybe use himself. We'll play to find out!

Minor Quest: retrieve the ancient Scrolls of Xanthar from the Imperial Library.

Pa'avu's Dilemma:

Pa'avu overhears one of Chanvati's cousins (they all sound the same to her) hiring a stranger to assassinate her master, Chanvati. She believes she cannot reveal this to her master without proof and would not be believed as a simple slave. So she's going to protect her master with her life while seeking proof of the conspiracy.

Minor Quest: uncover the author of the assassination plot.



*SCENE 1 (The Dome of Illumination)*

_The Dome of Illumination has served for centuries as the imperial seat of accumulated knowledge and prophesy.  The antechamber is open to the outdoors, accessed by an intricately cut archway.  The central area is decorated with an elaborately tiled pool, a statue of an ancient Dragon-King in full flight looms overhead, held aloft by great chains.  Priests are allowed free reign of the place so when the sculpted stone doors open to the dome itself, its no surprise when a member of the clergy with multiple clerks in tow files out.  Spectral servants close the doors behind the regalia-clad Dragonborn Inquisitor.

Being familiar with the crest of Chanvati's mercantile family, the draconic holy-woman stops when she sees you.  "Inform him" she sternly instructs her herald, serpentine eyes never leaving you.  The young herald steps forward, clears her throat and makes significant effort not to gawk at the massive form of the Goliath slave next to the lowly merchant Chanvati; "The Dome of Illumination is inaccessible to those of neither royal blood nor divine sponsorship while an Inquisition stirs the Empire.  I am afraid those of your station will have to seek council elsewhere."  Two well-armed and armored members of The Inquisitors' Guard step forward next to the herald to back up her claim with force if necessary.

What do you guys do?_


----------



## darkbard

> Chanvati flinches slightly at the herald's words, one hand absently running across his bald forehead to the base of his knotted queue. His eyes flit back and forth between the Inquisitor and her mouthpiece.
> 
> "Honored Herald, news has not reached the city of a new Inquisition. Just this morning the Guild Lords met--I come from that meeting now--and business proceeds with its usual exigency. It is with this business that I come to the Dome, and the Imperial legions rely upon the trade my humble family provides between the capital and distant lands. Surely the Inquisitor will permit a brief visit into the archives by this servant of the Empire on this essential task before news of the edict spreads and its injunctions take full effect?"
> 
> Chanvati lowers his eyes to the tiled floor but briefly extends the etched crystalline staff he carries away from his shoulder, pivoting it on its footing in a half arc to come rest again against his body. No commoner could afford such an extravagent item, and it surely serves as a reminder of his family's wealth and power.




I'm attempting a Bluff check here (I'm assuming a Skill Challenge?) to convince the Inquisitor that Merchant Princes such as himself are but extensions of the Imperial body and thus afforded rights above those of the common citizenry.

Roll 5 +7 Bluff = 12 (meets the Medium DC at level) _exactly!_

Also, quick update to my character sheet above: my Warlord-side At-Will power is actually Commander's Strike, not Direct the Strike.


----------



## Nephis

Manbearcat said:


> *SCENE 1 (The Dome of Illumination)*
> 
> The Dome of Illumination has served for centuries as the imperial seat of accumulated knowledge and prophesy.  The antechamber is open to the outdoors, accessed by an intricately cut archway.  The central area is decorated with an elaborately tiled pool, a statue of an ancient Dragon-King in full flight looms overhead, held aloft by great chains.  Priests are allowed free reign of the place so when the sculpted stone doors open to the dome itself, its no surprise when a member of the clergy with multiple clerks in tow files out.  Spectral servants close the doors behind the regalia-clad Dragonborn Inquisitor.
> 
> Being familiar with the crest of Chanvati's mercantile family, the draconic holy-woman stops when she sees you.  "Inform him" she sternly instructs her herald, serpentine eyes never leaving you.  The young herald steps forward, clears her throat and makes significant effort not to gawk at the massive form of the Goliath slave next to the lowly merchant Chanvati; "The Dome of Illumination is inaccessible to those of neither royal blood nor divine sponsorship while an Inquisition stirs the Empire.  I am afraid those of your station will have to seek council elsewhere."  *Two well-armed and armored members of The Inquisitors' Guard step forward next to the herald to back up her claim with force if necessary.*
> 
> What do you guys do?






darkbard said:


> Chanvati flinches slightly at the herald's words, one hand absently running across his bald forehead to the base of his knotted queue. His eyes flit back and forth between the Inquisitor and her mouthpiece.
> 
> "Honored Herald, news has not reached the city of a new Inquisition. Just this morning the Guild Lords met--I come from that meeting now--and business proceeds with its usual exigency. It is with this business that I come to the Dome, and the Imperial legions rely upon the trade my humble family provides between the capital and distant lands. Surely the Inquisitor will permit a brief visit into the archives by this servant of the Empire on this essential task before news of the edict spreads and its injunctions take full effect?"
> 
> Chanvati lowers his eyes to the tiled floor but briefly extends the etched crystalline staff he carries away from his shoulder, pivoting it on its footing in a half arc to come rest again against his body. No commoner could afford such an extravagant item, and it surely serves as a reminder of his family's wealth and power.





> As Chanvati finishes his words, Pa'avu steps forward and slightly in front of him, to back up the legitimacy of Chanvati's request, with force if necessary. She crosses her massive arms and calmly looks down at the trio in front of her, smirking slightly as she takes in the two guards.




My intent in mirroring the guards' protective stance is to intimidate them, showing them that Chanvati is equally (if not better) protected by might.

Roll 20 + 7 Intimidate = 27 (surely a success against a Difficult DC?)


----------



## Manbearcat

@darkbard Changed Direct the Strike to Commander's Strike!

Alright, so sounds like a conflict to _*retrieve the ancient Scrolls of Xanthar from the Imperial Library.* _Yes?  Success = that goal met.  Failure = that goal complicated and we'll see where that goes.

*Complexity 2, Level 1 Skill Challenge (200 xp).*  6 Primary Skill Successes (5 x Medium DC of 12 and 1 x Hard DC of 19) before 3 Failures.  If a Primary Skill to overcome an obstacle is vs AC or NAD, that will be 15 and 13 DC respectively.  2 x Secondary Skill for +2 Bonus at Low DC of 8.

*2 Success (both Medium DC obstacles)/0 Failures*



_Her scars and her menace do the heavy lifting as the Inquisitor's Guard wilts under *Pa'avu's* willingness to provoke a dust up outnumbered against the primary authority of the city.  When you're used to the slave caste being terminally meek in groups, its a shock when a singular one pushes back.

The Herald feels the abrupt mood change and sheepishly looks at the Dragonborn Inquisitor after the plea and stand-off.  The Inquisitor, eyes still locked on Chanvati, simply says "a *brief *visit" stressing the "brief."  The Herald echoes that and they are on their way.

Spectral Servants open the doors to The Dome of Illumination, revealing a Fantasia-like affair as books are drawn from towering shelves by telekinesis.  They flit through the air to tables where clergy perform their research with staff.

In the middle of the room is a burning brazier of huge proportions.  The Oracle, a Fire Genasi chained to the coals, shrouded by inferno, is in consult with members of the military elite.  A ritual of blood and smoke fills the central area as a scrivener writes down The Oracles offerings. The screams of the sacrificed do not stir the clergy from their research.

The Spectral Servants set to their librarian tasks, drawing books from impossible to reach shelving and emerging with ancient tomes from the stone stairwell to the undervault.  Their rote programming is to assist upon request, but they all seem to be presently preoccupied by tasks of the clergy and military here.

Your presence has not gone unnoticed.  A singular mezzanine overlooks the chamber.  The Mind is a humanoid entity composed of gleaming, misshapen, crystalline structure.  It oversees this great repository of knowledge and is rumored to somehow be connected to every book, every stone, and certainly every Spectral Servant of the place.  Though you can detect no eyes, you can feel its "gaze", even from this distance._



Alright @darkbard and @Nephis , you're through your first obstacle and you're at 2/6 Successes and 0/3 Failures.  You've got 2 x Secondary Skill to buff a Primary Skill check.  You need to retrieve those scrolls!  You've got multiple obstacles here, but the biggest one present is The Mind.  Resolving its watchful "gaze" will be your hard DC of 19.


----------



## darkbard

_Chanvati feels a queer fluttering in his stomach--fear? excitement? arcane feedback?--at the sensory overload emanating from the central brazier. He has visited the Dome of Illumination many times before but never when the Oracle was amidst Dreamspeaking!

Neverthess, now is no time for spectacle. The Scrolls of Xanthar must lie below in the undervaults, among the dusty trade annals of centuries past. Best to slip down there now, when the chamber is ablaze with activity--literally and figuratively. 

To evade the watchful gaze of The Mind, Chanvati peers intently about the room, noting the many activities that distract its watchfulness from focusing singly upon him and his brute companion. If he can gauge this correctly, he can anticipate a moment of respite when The Mind focuses elsewhere so he and his slave can descend to the undervaults unmolested.

Chanvati exhales and clears his thoughts, uncentering himself from the white room of his mind. With sudden force, he reasserts his will, fusing his awareness with psionic prowess.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------_

Secondary Check Perception vs. Easy DC 8 to "read the room" and the rhythm of its activity for buff to

Primary Check Insight vs. Hard DC 19 to anticipate The Mind's gaze being momentarily distracted.

Adept's Insight Encounter Power augmented with 1 Power Point to add 1d4+1 to Primary Check.

Perception Roll 18 +3 = 21 vs Easy DC 8. Success. +2 forward.

Adept's Insight 1d4+1, Roll 1 +1 = +2 forward.

Insight Roll 5 +10 Insight +2 bonus (Perception) +2 bonus (Adept's Insight) = 19 vs Hard DC 19. Just passes!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Supercharged with psionic energy, Chanvati's ability to process the myriad events and functions of his surroundings accelerates, one unconscious detail after another moving from the fringe of his unconscious to clear focus. He notes how the crystalline "head" of The Mind pivots briefly as each new cry from the tortured rings out and times his signal accordingly.

"Move, sahtree*, now, to the undervault through those stairs," he whispers and gestures to their left. The pair moves quickly to evade the return of The Mind's attention their way.

*An Elvish word for woman generically or bearer-of-burdens._


----------



## Manbearcat

*3 Successes (Hard DC Exhausted)/0 Failures/1 out of 2 Secondary Skills used*



_Torches on stanchions lick the air and light the way as you spiral down.  The dimly lit chamber before you is a calamity of stacks of massive, dusty tomes and scrolls in tubes (and not), haphazardly strewn about the Great Room sized basement that is the Undervault.  A few sprawling lanterns on tables push back against the darkness here and there.  Finding the Scrolls will be no easy task.

A single robe-clad figure sits with its back to you, slumped at a table, barely moving...either pouring over the great book in front of them or long-dead and frozen in rigor mortis.  A fireplace and hearth with an iron-woven screenguard is nearby, fire recently quenched as smoking embers empty their exhaust into the chimney above them.  A cat is curled up there.  Do its eyes squint, barely opening, to regard you when you enter the chamber?  Its difficult to tell at a mere glance._



Alright, Hard DC down, so 3 x Medium DCs to resolve the conflict!  1 Secondary Skill remaining!


----------



## Nephis

_"Wait, gosb'tar*," Pa'avu murmurs, as she stops Chavanti's progress forward with her outstretched hand and surveys the room. She takes careful note of the cat's apparent calm (no raised fur, no quiet growl) and of the almost still figure at the table (was that movement an intake of breath or a trick of dust motes on the clothing, dancing in the paltry light), before she slowly gazes about the room, searching for possible danger. _This would a perfect place for an ambush,_ she thinks.

* A respectful Giant word for "master" (there are other words, less polite!)_



Primary Check Perception vs. Medium DC 12 to read the room for any possible danger against Chanvati.

Perception Roll 18 + 6 + 2 (w/in 10 sq of Chanvati = 26 vs Medium DC 12. Success.


your move, @Manbearcat !!


----------



## Manbearcat

*4 Successes (Hard DC Exhausted)/0 Failures/1 out of 2 Secondary Skills used*



_Pa'avu's suspicions prove well-founded.  The cat, the corpse, and various other items (candelabras, stacks of would-be books, etc) have their illusory magics demystified by her keen inspection.  Assassins!

"If your father will not sell, then he will lose what is most precious to him one-by-one...starting with you..."  A shadowy figure (1) holding a poisoned blade lurks deeper in the room.  All around the room comes alive with phantasmal figures (A's) ready to fling liquid shadow at you!_








* The 2 x 2 with the fire (next to one of the A's) is the floor to ceiling fireplace.  The back 2 squares are Blocking Terrain.  The front 2 squares are Hindering Terrain.  Entering a square of the Hindering Terrain is either 3 Ongoing Fire Damage or Dazed UtEoYNT (as you put out the fire); Player's call.

* The 2 x 1 nearby with the torch is floor to ceiling wall and Blocking Terrain.

* Furniture (tables, chairs, sofa) are Challenging Terrain.  They can be navigated by a DC 8 Athletics or Acrobatics check.  Failure means they function as Difficult Terrain.

* The haphazard stacks of books and scrolls are Difficult Terrain and any creature that starts its turn in a square of books is Slowed (save ends).

* Being 2 squares away from any light source is Partial Concealment due to the poor lighting.

* The A's are all Minions.  AC 15, Fortitude 12, Reflex 14, Will 12

* 1 is a Standard (the Assassin who spoke).  AC 15, Fortitude 11, Reflex 15, Will 13

* Grid coordinates; ignoring the bottom and right walls (and partial upper left wall) so that we have an A - Q x-axis and 1 - 12 y-axis so that Chanvati is in square K2 and Pa'avu in L2.

* Light sources are as follows:  Lantern on desk in E8.  Torch on stanchion in H8.  Fireplace L7/L8.  Torch on stanchion in L5.  Torch on stanchion in M1.  Lantern on desk in O5.  Dome of Illumination light from grated porthole recessed well into the ceiling spilling down to Q10/Q11.  If you're _more _than 2 squares away from any light source, you're in Partial Concealment.  If you have something that lets you enter stealth in Partial Concealment, you can attempt.  An attacker takes a -2 penalty to melee and ranged attack rolls against a target in Partial Concealment.

* All the bookcases/shelve looking items on the map are just stacks/piles of books and scrolls.  The Undervault needs new management!

* This is a nested combat.  @Nephis , take +2 Circumstance Bonus to your Initiative due to your Success.  If you defeat your foes by the end of the 4th round, that is 1 Success for the Skill Challenge, and you'll have plenty of time to pick your way around the Undervault and locate the Scrolls of Xanthar (and either make a copy or attempt to pilfer the originals or whatever).  If you have not defeated your foes by then, those in the Dome of Illumination above hear the fracas and come to intercede.  You'll earn 1 Failure in the Skill Challenge and have to answer for this defiling of this sacred place (your assassins are your problem!).  We'll handle the text turns via Discord/Text and I'll update this post (so we don't make a mess and we can deal with off-turn actions/clarifications).

*INITIATIVE*

Pa'avu = 18 (with Tiebreaker)
1 = 18
A's = 12
Chanvati = 5

*ROUND 1 *

Nephis turn with *Pa'avu*:

_As Pa'avu takes in a deep, centering breath and pulls forth Velmech'ki (her greatsword) from her backsheath, the goliath can feel her already tough skin thicken and harden. With a ululating cry, Pa'avu rushes forward at the speaker, deftly avoiding the shadowy figure lurking near the fireplace (the supposed feline, perhaps?). Picking up speed while nearing her quarry, she allows the weight of her movement continue into the swing of her arms, lending weight to her blow._ (edited)

_As the sharp edge of Velmech'ti cuts into the speaker's flesh, Pa'avu lets loose a howl of triumph as she twists the blade slightly to further disable her foe.  At the unnerving wolfish sound emitting forth from the goliath, the lurking shadow hisses like the cat it had appeared to be and jumps backward into the fireplace, exploding into motes of ember.  Its wounded leader remains sadly unafraid of Pa'avu's howl, although the percussiveness of the earlier ululation seems to tear a bit at its flesh._ (edited)



1.  Stone's Endurance [encounter, minor action, Resist 5 all UEoMNT]; 2. Howling Strike (as charge) against the *One*, moving to J8 w/out triggering OA from assassin in K8 [Roll 15 + 8 = 23, hit; Damage 7(d10) + 5(d6) + 4 = 16]; 3. Iron Wolf Charge [encounter, no action, trigger: hit w/charge attack, Effect: 1d6 extra damage (Roll 6 = 22 total damage); secondary attack vs Will: roll vs the *One*: 2 + 4 = fail; roll vs *A(K8*): 18 + 4 = 22: push into the fire!!); if the *One* is bloodied by my attack, then Thunderborn Wrath [free action, trigger: attack bloodies an enemy, CON mod damage (+3), bringing total damage to 25!!!]



My turn with The Bad Guys:

_Under the onslaught of the barbarian's savagery, the lead assassin falls to the floor...rather dead.  

His shadowy minions launch phantasmal darts and wade into melee with daggers, relying upon the cold dark and ample cover to keep them hidden. One unfortunate soul ends up in the fire and scurries out of it to a nearby table, desperately trying to put out its newly aflame cloak. Meanwhile, Chanvati finds himself fending off a pair of dagger-wielding assassins in full-throated melee with his staff.

_

*#1 *- Slain

*MINIONS

K8 Minion*:  fails Saving Throw against Iron Wolf Charge.  Dazed UtEoYNT as he puts out the fire (1 action, gives up CA).  Moves to M11 (only action).  Has Cover vs Ranged Attacks (-2 Hit) from Chanvati due to the pile of books/scrolls.  Possible Cover from AoE (pending origin square).

*I11 Minion*:  Shadowbolt Ranged (10) Attack  +4 vs Pa'avu (I8) Reflex;  (Roll) 16+4 = 20.  Hit: 3 cold damage (fully Resisted to 0 due to Stone's Endurance) and the assassin shifts one square.   If the assassin has partial cover or concealment, it can make a Stealth check to become hidden.  Assassin Stealth +8 + (Roll) 7  = 15.  Move:  Assassin moves up to 6 squares away while Hidden.

*O4 & Q2 Minions*:  Move:  O4 moves to L3 and Q2 moves to L1.  L3 Minion Shadowclaw Melee Attack +6 vs Chanvati (K2) AC; (Roll) 7+6 = 13.  Miss.   L1 Minion Shadowclaw Melee Attack +6 vs Chanvati (K2) AC; (Roll) 8+6 = 14.  Hit:  4 damage.

*P8 Minion*:  Move:  P8 moves to O10.  Shadowbolt Ranged (10) Attack  +4 vs Pa'avu (I8) Reflex;  (Roll) 13+4 = 17.  Hit: 3 cold damage (fully Resisted to 0 due to Stone's Endurance) and the assassin shifts one square.   If the assassin has partial cover or concealment, it can make a Stealth check to become hidden.  Assassin Stealth +8 + (Roll) 3  = 11.  Move:  Assassin moves up to 6 squares away while Hidden.

*P7 Minion*:  Move:  P7 moves to P10.  Shadowbolt Ranged (10) Attack  +4 vs Pa'avu (I8) Reflex;  (Roll) 2+4 = 6.  Miss.



darkbard's turn with *Chanvati*:

_Chanvati observes calmly as Pa'avu charges their unexpected foe. "What is this drivel about Father selling?" he thinks. Just as his fearsome slave plunges her sword through his foe's middle and crumples him where he stands. 

As the remaining shadowy figures flit into action, Chanvati moves from thought to action, backing against a teetering stack of books and scrolls to pull a sunrod from his pack. Holding it lighted and aloft in one hand, he raises his crystal staff defensively and draws upon his psionic reserves to scramble spacetime before him.  

The assassin's cringe from the bright light of the Sunrod...but its cruelty reveals their hidden forms nonetheless.

Space jumbles and fragments, finally folding in on itself, and one of the shadowy assailants is victim to its uncanny expression, imploding in a cascade of origami hinges. Yet another of Chanvati's proximate foes evades this effect.

_

1. Shift from K2 to J3 (Move).  2. Retrieve stowed item (Minor) --> shed bright light radius 20 sq.  3.  Dimensional Scramble (Standard) centered in M2. Attack vs Fort against A in L3: 4 +5 = 9 vs 12 Miss. Attack vs Fort against A in L1: 19 +5 = 24 vs 12 Hit. Kill.



*ROUND 2*

*

*

Nephis turn with *Pa'avu*:

_As the room is suddenly illuminated with a stronger light, Pa'avu is already formulating her next move. She allows the pile of books and scrolls - behind which are skulking those cowardly shadows  - to draw her attention as a flag to a bull and rushes forward. Allowing the full weight of her body to lend strength to her swing, she uses Velmech'ti to shove the pile hard, allowing it to forcefully topple onto two of these wouldbe assassins._ 



1.  Move to K9 
2. Terrain Stunt w/ Stacks of Books; Blast 2 on M10/11 and N10/11 and the Minions in those squares.  Athletics vs Medium DC; Roll: 6 + 10 = 16 (success). Strength vs. Fortitude on M11 and N10: 17 + 4 = 21 on M11 and 2 +4 = 6 on N10.  
3.  M11 dead and Difficult Terrain in those 4 squares.



My turn with *The Bad Guys*:

_After Chanvati's Sunrod fully illuminates the room and the barbarian's fury ravages the pile of books into an avalanche, the room explodes with action. Multiple assassins work to blast the Sunrod with darts of freezing shadow, one eventually finding the mark.  The sunrod freezles, crackles, bursts and the light cascading through all corners of the room is no more.

Chanvati finds himself fending off the other dagger-wielding assassins in the gloom while one assassin, shrouded in darkness, fires a precision volley of frozen darkness at Pa'avu, ice spreading across her body.

_

*MINION'S TURN* 

*L3 Minion*:  Move:  L3 moves to K3.  K3 Minion Shadowclaw Melee Attack +6 vs Chanvati (K2) AC; (Roll) 16+6 = 22.  Hit:  4 damage. 

*P10 Minion*:   Move:  P10 moves to 08 (had LoS to J3.  Shadowbolt Ranged (10) Attack  +4 vs Chanvati's Sunrod (J3) Reflex which has Cover (-2 Hit) from Chanvati;  (Roll) 11+4-2(Cover) = 13.  Miss. 

*N10 Minion*:   Move:  N10 moves to P9 (had LoS to J3.  Shadowbolt Ranged (10) Attack  +4 vs Chanvati's Sunrod (J3) Reflex which has Cover (-2 Hit) from Chanvati;  (Roll) 15+4-2(Cover) = 17.  Hit.  Sunrod Vulnerable 5 vs Cold.  5 HP.  8 Cold damage (= Sunrod destroyed/doused).  If the assassin has partial cover or concealment, it can make a Stealth check to become hidden.   Assassin Stealth +8 + (Roll) 14  = 22 

*F11 Minion*:   Move:  (Encounter) Shadowflow = F11 Move 2 to D11 and Stealth if Partial Cover/Concealment.  Assassin Stealth +8 + (Roll) 20  = 28.  (If CA) Freezing Bolt Ranged (10) Attack +6 vs Pa'avu Fort; (Roll) 10+6 = 16.  4 Cold damage and Slowed UtEoYNT.



_*Chanvati *flinches as the shadowy minion steps up and rakes its claws past his guard, leaving a lingering icy pain of coldness in his chest. From across the chamber, others fling bolts of shadow his way, one knocking the sunrod from his hand and extinguishing its light. The room is plunged back into shadow. Still brandishing his staff, Chanvati touches two fingers of his free hand to his temple, completing the circuit of psionic energy that flows through mind to appendage again and again. He releases this energy in a psychic assault against this shadowy figure, frying its neuronal network in overload. It slumps to the ground. With great celerity, Chanvati advances further into the chamber, between the great hearth and the column near it into the furnished space cordoned off beyond. Quickly, he retrieves another sunrod from his pack, illuminating the chamber in bright light once again. The shadowy minions cringe at this new assault. He launches another attack against the two shadowy figures, causing the very fabric of reality to distort in rippling waves from the space between them. Both of the minions succumb to the jumbling of space into and out of their being, as they momentarily exist two places at once and then not at all._ 



Standard: Mind Thrust vs K3. Roll 13 +5 = 18 vs 12 Will. Hit and destroyed. 

Move: J3 to N6 (within 2 of O8). 

Minor: Retrieve stowed item (sunrod). 

Action Point: Standard: Dimensional Scramble centered in O8. Vs P9 Roll 8 +5 = 13 vs 12 Fortitude. Hit. Kill. Vs O8 Roll 10 +5 vs 12 Fortitude. Hit. Kill.

16/24 HPs, 7/7 Surges, 0 APs. 



*ROUND 3*

_*Pa'avu* barely takes in the swirling motes of chaos destroying the shadows near her, only taking note of the destruction itself. Later there will be time for puzzling over it. Slowly turning around, she sets her sights on the sole remaining assassin. Keeping her eyes trained on it, she holds Velmech'ti in her right hand as she removes one of her javelins with her stronger, more dominant throwing arm, the one on which her once proud father had carved an arrow tattoo to quicken the flight of any weapon thrown by it, the one ... Pa'avu shakes her head slightly to clear her thoughts, takes two weary steps forward, and lets loose the javelin. It flies forth directly into the shadow's face, and suddenly there is nothing but dust. With that, the weariness recedes._ 



Minor: Retrieve stowed item (javelin). 

Move: 2 squares: K9 to K11. 

Standard: RBA (javelin): Roll 18 + 6 = 24. That hits, even if it has partial concealment.  Killed.

27/31 HPs, 10/10 Surges, 1 APs.


----------



## Manbearcat

*5 Successes (Hard DC Exhausted)/0 Failures/1 out of 2 Secondary Skills used*

_The quiet of the room, momentarily interrupted by the burst of violence-in-action, returns to its quiescent state.  The Scrolls of Xanthar, and the secrets of historical trade information they bear, are found among the various research materials now that you have the room to yourself._

@darkbard , you find something on the lead assassin indicting your cousin.  Did they hire the assassins in the capacity of the government; a military elite or a royal or a priest made a promise to your cousin if he did the dirty work for them?  Is this some kind of imminent domain situation where they tried to get your offer to sell the family property, but your father refused (because there is something precious under your land...)?  Or is your cousin acting on behalf of his father...they're a competing merchant family?  Something else?

*XP* 

* That is your Minor Quest completed @Nephis , so you guys split the 100 xp; each of you get 50 xp.  Total xp for the Encounter was 250, so you guys each get 125 xp.  You need to write a new Minor Quest. 

*LOOT* 

* You guys get 2d6 * 10 Gold = 60 Gold for the Encounter. 

* Nephis picks a level 2 Hide Armor +1.  It'll be her Armor Slot but it'll basically just be a power/property attached to your current Armor (so native to your PC).  Due to her barbarian fury enacted in the conflict, she selected:

*Screaming Armor*:   Level 2+ Uncommon 
_This impressive armor is covered in ornate patterns of screaming faces, enhancing your ability to share your foe's resolve._ 

Property: Gain an item bonus to intimidate checks equal to the enhancement bonus of this armor. 

Power (Fear) ◇ Encounter (Minor Action) An enemy within 5 squares of you [takes] -2 to attack rolls until the end of your next turn.



_Scrolls of Xanthar available to you, what is your next plan to get out of here with the information?  Are you going to attempt the time to make a copy?  Pilfer them?  You're in the Undervault and the time alotted to you in The Dome of Illumination was brief.  Researchers will come down here, Spectral Servants will be alerted, or The Mind will scan the place for sure.  _

Go ahead and make your move.  It'll be against the Medium DC.  You still have 1 Secondary Skill left.


----------



## darkbard

(Since Nephis's player is in the room with me right now, we've discussed the following and I am incorporating her input to my post below.)

_Before retrieving the Scrolls of Xanthar from their dusty shelf, Chanvati orders Pa'avu to search the body of their lead assailant. The goliath uncovers a coin purse of payment and incriminating evidence linking his cousin Amna to this assassin, member of a secret sect within the priesthood of the Empire. The Empire feels its finances stretched thin as a result of this current crisis and considers my family an economic threat to its hegemony. My uncle has been considering capitulating to the Empire's demands, urged on by his eldest child, Amna, but my father has been urging his brother to hold steady, seeing great opportunity for our family. This assassination attempt is a display of power to cow my father by putting his heir in mortal peril.

When Chanvati relates the outline of this to Pa'avu and thanks her for risking her life for his safety, she responds, "Gosb'tar, I overheard your cousin arranging something like this but could not tell you since I had no proof. Would you have believed me if I spoke out against your family? But I have been ever wakeful to protect you."

Chanvati considers this but does not reply. Something to mull over, this.

The two ascend the spiral staircase with the Scrolls tucked beneath a coil of rope and packets of lentil-cakes in Chanvati's pack. 

There is a riot of activity in the central chamber now, as clearly something The Oracle revealed has the scribes and military officers in an uproar of shouting voices. Yet the ever-watchful Mind still looms above in the mezzanine. 

"Lend me your vitality, Pa'avu, to fuel my Discipline." Chanvati reaches out and grabs the goliath's wrist, drawing ki from her to augment the psionic fog with which he shrouds them, masking their exit from psionic and mundane notice alike as they slip past the Spectral Servants and out into the plaza, prize in hand!_


Pa'avu makes an Endurance Secondary Skill check Roll 3 +7 = 10 vs Easy DC 8. Success.

Chanvati makes an Arcana Primary Skill check Roll 10 +9 +2 =21 vs Medium DC 12. Success!


----------



## Manbearcat

*XP*

* That is your Minor Quest completed @darkbard , so you guys split the 100 xp; each of you get 50 xp. Total xp for the Skill Challenge was 200, so you guys each get 100 xp. You need to write a new Minor Quest.

*LOOT*

* You guys get 2d6 * 10 Gold = 70 Gold for the Encounter (see below how you arrive at this).

* Amidst the Scrolls of Xanthar, you find a Hold Portal Ritual Scroll, no doubt useful for ancient merchants whose chariots were besieged by bandits on the secret routes.



_"Ah, but is it not the young scion Chanvati!?  Just who I was looking for!  Hurry, give him our patronage so that we might parley!"

In the plaza, amidst the throng of humanoid...anity...a Tiefling and her retinue of five Minotaurs descends upon you like ravenous vultures on a meal.  Eyes full silver orbs, hair the color of blood and intricately braided, gregarious gown and stave signifying the station of barrister, she forces a large purse of gold into the hand of a Minotaur and shoves it toward you.  "I am Bita-Bousseh of the barrister's guild.  These are my stalwarts.  They are good for...research...among other things..."

The Minotaur moves swiftly to you and either places the coin purse in your hands (the coin above!) or drops it at your feet if its not accepted or if Pa'avu intercedes.  The lumbering beast then turns to walk back.

The Tiefling says "shall we proceed to your estate?  My carriage caravan is parked nearby.  We have much to talk about as well as with your father.  I've just been hired on by your uncle!  That basically makes us family!"_


----------

